
Your iPhone Is Secretly Tracking Everywhere You Go, Here's How to Turn It Off - posixpwn
http://www.iphonehacks.com/2016/10/how-to-turn-off-hidden-feature-iphone-secretly-tracking-everywhere-you-go.html
======
rufius
This is not new. Been in the OS at least since iOS 8, maybe iOS 7. It's also
not hidden... it's part of the system services listed.

Sensational headline.

------
vulpecula
I hope these are stored only on the iPhone as Apple claims and not in their
servers

------
totalZero
Google Maps weirded me out the other day...it asked if there is a handicap-
accessible entrance to a strip club near my place.

I'll have to go back and check.

